# Do you ever feel villager regret?



## Chungus (May 26, 2020)

As in, have you ever let a villager go because you knew it was the right thing to do for your village in the long run, but then have instant and very painful regret?

Today, I let Eloise go so I could invite another snooty that would compliment the rest of my villagers better. I am still terribly sad over this! Has this ever happened to you? If so, what have you done to make yourself feel better? I’m thinking of writing a personal short story about how Eloise’s departure has impacted her neighbor, Shari. Exceedingly cheesy, but I am sure it will help me release my pent-up regret, lol.

I know Animal Crossing is just a game, but I feel like I actually befriend the cute pixels on my screen.


----------



## brockbrock (May 26, 2020)

I definitely had instant regret when I let Walt move out. I really wanted him in my town as he's one of my favorite villagers, but when he moved in he didn't really fit in anywhere. One small things to another led to me letting him move on. I'm definitely happy with the villager who replaced him (Butch), but I do really miss the guy.


----------



## Chungus (May 26, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> I definitely had instant regret when I let Walt move out. I really wanted him in my town as he's one of my favorite villagers, but when he moved in he didn't really fit in anywhere. One small things to another led to me letting him move on. I'm definitely happy with the villager who replaced him (Butch), but I do really miss the guy.



Walt is my favorite villager of all time! I imagine that would be hard. I felt bad even temporarily displacing the Walt in my New Horizons island — even though I have his amiibo card. It’s rough!

Butch is a good dude, though. And if he fits your island better, more power to you. You had to do what you had to do. Granted, it still hurts!


----------



## Squinish (May 26, 2020)

Going to copy this from a thread I posted on another forum.  To save me some time typing.
---------------------------

Ok, so yesterday I had a chance to get Raymond. I really wanted Raymond. Me and so many other, right? Well I had to loose a villager. I had a couple that I was ok with letting go of. I had their Framed Photos and took good care of them. They would have been missed but I was ok with there leaving.

Tangy was not meant to be one of them. I mean I had her Photo (she was the first to give me one). She is my second favorite villager. She makes the cutest face when you give her a gift and she is like, "Willy, I can haz." I gave her a green cheerleader uniform that she would wear all the time.






Try as I might. I could not get anyone else to leave and time was running out and.... and... I told her it was ok to leave. "You go be a super star. Follow your dreams Tangy. Your going to go far kid." I have had Tangy in every Animal Crossing game I have played and she has left me before, but this time. This is the first time I gave her permission to leave.

I said my goodbyes and got Raymond. He's great, I love him but today. I stopped in at the Service Center. Just checking for Rusted Parts cause Guliver was on the island the day before. As I am looking I saw an outfit. It was a Cheerleader Uniform. It was a green Cheerleader Uniform.

She forgot it as she was moving out and I am on the floor of the service center crying like a baby. Why did I do it? Just to get Sassy Cat. I mean sure, I really like him but WHY! Why couldn't Marina or Skye said they wanted to move? Why not Ankha? Sure Ankha is my favorite villager, but I have her amiibo so I can get her back easy. No, it had to be Tangy.

God my heart hurts right now. I am going to make a little memory shrine for Tangy until the day she comes back. On that day I will give her back her Cheerleader Uniform and beg her to never leave me again.


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

Squinish said:


> Going to copy this from a thread I posted on another forum.  To save me some time typing.
> ---------------------------
> 
> Ok, so yesterday I had a chance to get Raymond. I really wanted Raymond. Me and so many other, right? Well I had to loose a villager. I had a couple that I was ok with letting go of. I had their Framed Photos and took good care of them. They would have been missed but I was ok with there leaving.
> ...


I'm about to cry, I'm so sorry that happened and I hope you can get her back ;-;


----------



## Chungus (May 26, 2020)

Squinish said:


> Going to copy this from a thread I posted on another forum.  To save me some time typing.



Oh my goodness, this nearly brought me to tears! Whenever I find an old villagers’ clothes in my recycling bin, no matter who they are, I get insanely sad and uncomfortable. I found Fuchsia and Punchy’s shirts I gave them in the bin, which especially tore at my heart strings. I keep these items in my closet and never touch them again because it makes me sad every time. In my most recent situation, Eloise left behind the crappier of the clothing I gave her. That was a slight relief.

Your love for Tangy reminds me of Maddie, who is my peppy in New Horizons. I can’t think of letting her go without feeling awful since we’ve bonded, too. I gave her a cheerleading dress, too (the pink one) and she wears it all the time.

Just... wow. Your post was absolutely heartfelt, good sir. If you want to join my pity party so we can vent to one another, please do so.


----------



## Squinish (May 26, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> I'm about to cry, I'm so sorry that happened and I hope you can get her back ;-;





Chungus said:


> Oh my goodness, this nearly brought me to tears! Whenever I find an old villagers’ clothes in my recycling bin, no matter who they are, I get insanely sad and uncomfortable. I found Fuchsia and Punchy’s shirts I gave them in the bin, which especially tore at my heart strings. I keep these items in my closet and never touch them again because it makes me sad every time. In my most recent situation, Eloise left behind the crappier of the clothing I gave her. That was a slight relief.
> 
> Your love for Tangy reminds me of Maddie, who is my peppy in New Horizons. I can’t think of letting her go without feeling awful since we’ve bonded, too. I gave her a cheer-leading dress, too (the pink one) and she wears it all the time.
> 
> Just... wow. Your post was absolutely heartfelt, good sir. If you want to join my pity party so we can vent to one another, please do so.



Thank you.  Sorry, didn't mean to make you sad.  Though this is a far better response then that of the other forum I post on.  When I posted it.  All I got was hate for letting Tangy go for ACNH Fan Boy (they used a different f word).  Which I am use to.  I know how to deal with trolls.  It is great to get nice replies back though.  

I am not sad about it anymore.  In fact I look at it in a positive light.  When she comes back (and she will come back).  I will get her actual home, not the one I made her move into.  She was the first villager I invited to my island.  She was on the first rare island I went to.  So she got the crappy furniture I kinda forced her with.  

It also let me do something kinda creative.  By making the shrine.  I needed to do something with that hill I made.  Now it's not so empty.  

Even funnier and perfectly timed.  Marina asked to leave the day after Raymond arrived.  I was a little mad at her but I found a post for Marshal.  I quickly sent her packing and got Marshal.  This completed another goal.  

Some think there is destiny and other think it's all chance.  I don't know about either of those.  All I know is you can't look back at the things you might have had.  Just look at the things you have and find joy in the actions that lead to you them.


----------



## Chungus (May 26, 2020)

Squinish said:


> Thank you.  Sorry, didn't mean to make you sad.  Though this is a far better response then that of the other forum I post on.  When I posted it.  All I got was hate for letting Tangy go for ACNH Fan Boy (they used a different f word).  Which I am use to.  I know how to deal with trolls.  It is great to get nice replies back though.
> 
> I am not sad about it anymore.  In fact I look at it in a positive light.  When she comes back (and she will come back).  I will get her actual home, not the one I made her move into.  She was the first villager I invited to my island.  She was on the first rare island I went to.  So she got the crappy furniture I kinda forced her with.
> 
> ...



First of all, that was so uncalled for of those trolls. I’m sure they just never experienced villager regret or even had a single meaningful friendship in Animal Crossing. Plus what’s the point of berating someone when the villager was already gone? Unfathomable.

I’m glad you are looking at this positively! I agree, having Tangy’s proper house might make all this pain very worthwhile. I love my boy, Kevin, but his house is rancid (he was my starting jock). When you put it all that way, you’re right — what happens today wouldn’t be possible if not for the things that happened yesterday.

Man, I need to take a leaf out of your book while I still mourn Eloise. Do you have any other tips that helped you get to the point of acceptance and inspiration where you’re at now? I’m personally worried about how to go about building a new friendship with Purrl, Eloise’s replacement.


----------



## Squinish (May 26, 2020)

Chungus said:


> First of all, that was so uncalled for of those trolls. I’m sure they just never experienced villager regret or even had a single meaningful friendship in Animal Crossing. Plus what’s the point of berating someone when the villager was already gone? Unfathomable.
> 
> I’m glad you are looking at this positively! I agree, having Tangy’s proper house might make all this pain very worthwhile. I love my boy, Kevin, but his house is rancid (he was my starting jock). When you put it all that way, you’re right — what happens today wouldn’t be possible if not for the things that happened yesterday.
> 
> Man, I need to take a leaf out of your book while I still mourn Eloise. Do you have any other tips that helped you get to the point of acceptance and inspiration where you’re at now? I’m personally worried about how to go about building a new friendship with Purrl, Eloise’s replacement.



Some people want to just watch the world burn.  Then there are some people who just want to sh*# on it.  ;P

Oh Sheldon was my starting Jock and Pashmina was my sisterly.  Sheldon was never going to be permanent, but he was little buff bud.  Always out to flex on the world.  The day came when he asked to leave and it felt like it was time to start searching for the dream list.  It was sad to.  I really liked him but my list of favorite villagers is 63 names long.  So it's hard to have them all on your island.  

Make a shrine like I did.  Be creative.  It helps if you have their picture but if not.  Try to find it.  Makes it better.  If not, that does not matter.  What matters is to look goodbyes as not an ending but a beginning.  We are all walking down a path in life.  At times we walk it with others.   In the end all paths split and break off from each other.  We may meet again and walk the same path or never again.  We just have to keep walking and smile at the next person to walk our path with us.  I smiled at Raymond and ask him what's happening today.  He smiled back and said it's paradise here on Trinity.  Ya it is.  Even during the times it feels a little like hell.  ;P


----------



## Chungus (May 26, 2020)

Squinish said:


> Some people want to just watch the world burn.  Then there are some people who just want to sh*# on it.  ;P
> 
> Oh Sheldon was my starting Jock and Pashmina was my sisterly.  Sheldon was never going to be permanent, but he was little buff bud.  Always out to flex on the world.  The day came when he asked to leave and it felt like it was time to start searching for the dream list.  It was sad to.  I really liked him but my list of favorite villagers is 63 names long.  So it's hard to have them all on your island.
> 
> Make a shrine like I did.  Be creative.  It helps if you have their picture but if not.  Try to find it.  Makes it better.  If not, that does not matter.  What matters is to look goodbyes as not an ending but a beginning.  We are all walking down a path in life.  At times we walk it with others.   In the end all paths split and break off from each other.  We may meet again and walk the same path or never again.  We just have to keep walking and smile at the next person to walk our path with us.  I smiled at Raymond and ask him what's happening today.  He smiled back and said it's paradise here on Trinity.  Ya it is.  Even during the times it feels a little like hell.  ;P



Sheldon!! He’s a cutie for sure. My friend wants him, too! But I agree that we can’t have them all. Every time I am tempted to move in a villager from New Leaf into New Horizons, I have to remind myself that New Horizons is a new adventure and I don’t need all of my New Leaf friends beside me to have a good time. By the way, Pashmina is super cute, too.

Ah, I don’t know how easy or difficult it is to obtain villager pictures. I have them in New Leaf but I’ve yet to encounter them in New Horizons. I have my villager posters, at least! I could make a cute little room on Phototopia with Eloise and scan her in and pose her and everything. And, of course, stick a poster in a room if I’m feeling it.  

That connection you made to Raymond and his way of calling his village a paradise... It was simply beautiful. You have a way with words and I am very thankful that you shared them with me! I will do my best to remind myself of the same when I get sad.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 26, 2020)

I have regretted letting Harry and Sprinkle move out! I did not even get their posters before I let them go, because I only discovered the poster thing afterward... One day, I want a room with the posters/pictures of the villagers I let move out.. so now I will have to go, find and buy those


----------



## Squinish (May 26, 2020)

Chungus said:


> Ah, I don’t know how easy or difficult it is to obtain villager pictures. I have them in New Leaf but I’ve yet to encounter them in New Horizons. I have my villager posters, at least! I could make a cute little room on Phototopia with Eloise and scan her in and pose her and everything. And, of course, stick a poster in a room if I’m feeling it.



Do you know how to get Framed Photos from villagers.  It's easy, just takes about 30-? days to get it.  It's all about friendship points.    If you do then I suggest you learn how to make Iron Wall Lamp.  It's the best item to give them that won't affect how there house looks.  Wall mounted items don't show up in their homes.  It does cost you iron and clay but not to expensive.  Unless you are doing every villager at the same time.  ;P  



Manon_Despoina said:


> I have regretted letting Harry and Sprinkle move out! I did not even get their posters before I let them go, because I only discovered the poster thing afterward... One day, I want a room with the posters/pictures of the villagers I let move out.. so now I will have to go, find and buy those



Tell me about it.  I let Sheldon leave with out getting his photo.  I know about the photo island.  I though I had already gotten it, but guess I did not summon him over to the island when I did my Amiibo Cards.


----------



## Shyria (May 26, 2020)

I do experience it and probably will every time! I take this game too seriously haha

I recently managed to get all my houses filled up with villagers I like, so now my goal is to get everyone's photo then let most of them move out when they ask so I can meet new villagers.

Stella was the first to go (I actually didn't even manage to get her photo, and that is real regret right here) and I quit without saving 3 times when talking to her about moving because I couldn't make up my mind! The day she moved I actually felt a little sad... 

But making sure I find them a new island to move to (no void for my babies) and getting their photo (well, poster in Stella's case...) before they actually move out makes it a little bit better.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 26, 2020)

i regret letting shari go before getting her picture and the special reaction


----------



## seularin (May 26, 2020)

katt!! i was getting bored of seeing her everyday (her being my starter, also having her boring starter house), and her letters cluttering my mailbox. i felt soso happy when she finally pinged to move out—no regrets; then a week later i started missing her? i was confused because—“rin, u‘ve wanted her to ping since 4ever wyd”. i finally opened her letters today and when i tell you i teared up, i _cried. _


----------



## Chungus (May 26, 2020)

Squinish said:


> Do you know how to get Framed Photos from villagers.  It's easy, just takes about 30-? days to get it.  It's all about friendship points.    If you do then I suggest you learn how to make Iron Wall Lamp.  It's the best item to give them that won't affect how there house looks.  Wall mounted items don't show up in their homes.  It does cost you iron and clay but not to expensive.  Unless you are doing every villager at the same time.  ;P



Ah, so I should give each villager an iron wall lamp every day until they give me their picture? Or do I reset before the conversation finishes and keep gifting them it until they decide to give their photo?



Shyria said:


> But making sure I find them a new island to move to (no void for my babies) and getting their photo (well, poster in Stella's case...) before they actually move out makes it a little bit better.



I, too, take this game way, way too seriously. Sadly, I had to make room for a villager trade so my poor baby Eloise was voided!  How do I reconcile that? By going back to this thread and reading everyone’s words of encouragement. 



seularin said:


> katt!! i was getting bored of seeing her everyday (her being my starter, also having her boring starter house), and her letters cluttering my mailbox. i felt soso happy when she finally pinged to move out—no regrets; then a week later i started missing her? i was confused because—“rin, u‘ve wanted her to ping since 4ever wyd”. i finally opened her letters today and when i tell you i teared up, i _cried. _



That was me! I almost lost it reading Eloise’s letters she sent me before she asked to leave — but I only read after she left. I’ll share them with you guys here:


----------



## Shyria (May 26, 2020)

Chungus said:


> Ah, so I should give each villager an iron wall lamp every day until they give me their picture? Or do I reset before the conversation finishes and keep gifting them it until they decide to give their photo?



Yes you gift it to them everyday! They don't hang it up in their house do it doesn't mess up the interior, and as it's a crafter item that sells well it gives you lots of points!


----------



## Bulbamander (May 26, 2020)

Yes! I had Daisy living on my island in the early days. I was kicking her out with an amiibo because I had too many normals on my island. When I went to go to the campsite she was sat outside the tent reading a book. I felt so guilty  one day I will get her back.


----------



## Squinish (May 26, 2020)

Chungus said:


> Ah, so I should give each villager an iron wall lamp every day until they give me their picture? Or do I reset before the conversation finishes and keep gifting them it until they decide to give their photo?



Ok so watch this video about how to get the most points per day.  It will help.  Don't forget wrapping paper.  ;P


----------



## neoqueenserenity (May 26, 2020)

Felt really bad about letting Gigi leave as she was one of my first villagers in City Folk too ;-; ironically, she moved into my mom's town! And she remembered me! My mom loves her so I feel a lil better about letting her go.


----------



## Jellieyz (May 26, 2020)

DOM omg he was my starting villager and I really regretted letting him go.

He was my first ever friend, we didn't like Flo as much. He didn't give me a picture when he left and that made me sadder :c

I am hunting for him in my own pace though, he'll come back soon


----------



## Sefyre (May 26, 2020)

neoqueenserenity said:


> Felt really bad about letting Gigi leave as she was one of my first villagers in City Folk too ;-; ironically, she moved into my mom's town! And she remembered me! My mom loves her so I feel a lil better about letting her go.


I've gotten rather attached to some of my partner's villagers and I would be very tempted to adopt them if they were to leave.

I'm so glad your mom loves her. This sounds like one of the happiest endings I could think of.


----------



## Squinish (May 26, 2020)

neoqueenserenity said:


> Felt really bad about letting Gigi leave as she was one of my first villagers in City Folk too ;-; ironically, she moved into my mom's town! And she remembered me! My mom loves her so I feel a lil better about letting her go.



Well that was the best move ever.  Sure it's sad to let them go, but you just gave your mom a great gift.  Now she has a part of you in her town.  Any time she wants to think of you.  She can just see and talk to Gigi.  

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



Jellieyz said:


> DOM omg he was my starting villager and I really regretted letting him go.
> 
> He was my first ever friend, we didn't like Flo as much. He didn't give me a picture when he left and that made me sadder :c
> 
> I am hunting for him in my own pace though, he'll come back soon


If I had his photo.  I would give him to you.  Dom is not part of my grand plans.  I invited him to my island cause he has no Amiibo.  So he is rarer to get.  So figured, grab him now and get his photo.    It could take anywhere from a few days to a few weeks.  I mean Pashmina has been with me since day 1 and she has not given me a photo.  Yet her BF, Sherb has given me his photo and he has only been with me half as long.


----------



## Romaki (May 26, 2020)

I invited Audie into my island again and I already regret it. She's pretty, but I'm so annoyed by her fitness hobby.


----------



## Fendi (May 26, 2020)

I wouldn't necessarily say I feel regret, however, when I did let Pango go, I did question myself a little afterwards if I made the right choice. She was such a sweet villager, and I miss seeing her walking around with her pink purse. But at the same time, I feel as if she did voluntarily ask to go, so I don't feel as bad since she had that idea.

I know it's all programmed, but let me dream!


----------



## Envy (May 26, 2020)

It was painful to let Aurora go. It almost made me cry, but I needed a spot for Vivian. I haven't regretted it.


----------



## jokk (May 26, 2020)

yes, all the time. i get bored with my villagers quickly but i still hate letting them go


----------



## biksoka (May 26, 2020)

Let Poncho go because he had the starter house. I miss my jock ... he also never got to hang out with Kid Cat (who I let move in because he wanted a rival ;w; )and do their jock thing.


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jun 1, 2020)

I miss Skye sometimes. Whenever I ran into her, she was always singing. I missed seeing her around the island and listening to her songs...but I gave her to a good home, so she wasn't voided. It makes me happy knowing she's still out there singing on another island.


----------



## Yujian (Jun 1, 2020)

I made the horrible mistake of letting Avery leave and I still regret it he was so cool!


----------



## ohno dannie (Jun 1, 2020)

ive had this when inviting villagers? i find them nice and think id enjoy having them on the island, but then when they get there, i wish i had found someone else


----------



## Pomme (Jun 1, 2020)

I definitely feel regret when I let a villager leave. But if I really want this villager to come back in future playing, I can : I have amiibos now, so it's just a goodbye see you later


----------



## soomi (Jun 1, 2020)

Squinish said:


> Going to copy this from a thread I posted on another forum.  To save me some time typing.
> ---------------------------
> 
> Ok, so yesterday I had a chance to get Raymond. I really wanted Raymond. Me and so many other, right? Well I had to loose a villager. I had a couple that I was ok with letting go of. I had their Framed Photos and took good care of them. They would have been missed but I was ok with there leaving.
> ...


This hit me right in the feels. I hope you get her back


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

Not exactly letting a villager move out, but not letting one move in...
I was island hopping for Raymond when I found Bones, he was adorable so I took him. Later that day I found Sherb, who I REALLY wanted, but didn't take because I now had Bones. So I went back to my island sad that I couldn't take him, and I didn't like Bones because of that... 
It would have been amazing to have Sherb, but now I'm happy to have left him. I still have Bones and don't regret it!


----------



## Aliya (Jun 1, 2020)

I've had the opposite where I invite them and regret it lmao. Usually if a villager moves out, it's because I've wanted them to for a while.

Although letting starting villagers go is always a little tough for me. Even if I fully intended on not keeping them, they started the island with everyone and it's sad they don't get to stick around to see the island continue to grow and prosper.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 2, 2020)

Man I was sad when I let Sherb go but my favourite lazy villagers are Raddle and Bob (I can't deal with more than 2 lazies on the same island haha). Also, I was sad when I let Klaus go because of his cool Roman bathhouse theme, but once again I would have too many smugs if I kept him.


----------



## cheezu (Jun 2, 2020)

Yupp... Has happened to me with Apple and Norma especially since I used amiibo cards to boot them out. They were the first two villagers to give me their photos as well. They were not my dreamies but have been with me since the start of the game.
I'm also still confused about some of the villagers I want to let go vs keep permanently.


----------



## Globes216 (Jun 2, 2020)

Kidd for me. He asked to leave and I had 3 goat villagers and I just thought it was his time. I have found him so often on mystery islands afterwards and it’s so hard to turn him down every time. If I ever have a second island I’d absolutely have him on it.

Another one was Canberra, she was my starter and one of my favourite villagers. She had her starter house so when she asked to leave I let her and I was so sad about it. About 3 weeks after I got the opportunity to adopt her again so I did and I am so happy to have my koala baby back


----------



## Believe (Jun 2, 2020)

I think I'm kindave on the opposite spectrum on this. I tend to play so safe on my villager tastes that I never let them go for the sake of being sorta okay with them. I'm forcing myself to try new villagers this go around and I'm realizing my tastes are more versatile than I thought they were. Bringing in Biff, Peanut, and Dom were decisions made on a whim and it has really paid off


----------



## Anblick (Jun 2, 2020)

My biggest problem is that I feel SO GUILTY kicking anybody out even if they are just not my cup of tea. I'm stuck with freaking Klaus, who has a really cute house and keeps giving me really nice DIYs and whatnot but he is so creepy looking augh... but I feel sooooo baddddd telling anybody to move out. Maybe I'll be able to work up to it someday ughhhhh.


----------



## Chungus (Jun 30, 2020)

*Update*: Eloise, the villager in question in my first post, moved from my void to my friend’s! That’s right — Eloise is alive and well and will be living on my friend’s island for a bit! I know she’s going to ultimately be voided again, but I’m so happy to now have the chance to see her again and tell her how much I adore her. ❤

I’ll update the thread with a picture of the reunion!

Now, however, I’m left wondering where my other BFF is. Huck, where are you? I hope he’s still in my void or otherwise on an island where he is loved and cherished. 

*Edit: *It’s us in front of her new house in the lovely town of Nedville!​


----------



## thischarmingboi (Jul 1, 2020)

I've more-so felt regret when getting a villager honestly. I thought Claudia looked unique and pretty interesting when I saw her on an island which, combined with her being snooty, made me think I would love having her on my island but she has been so underwhelming. I come close to forgetting I have her a lot of the time, she just hangs in the background and doesn't do much.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 1, 2020)

Yup I had this with gonzo and I vow to get him back one day! I was silly and gifted all my villagers bugs and felt I ruined their houses! But I also feel it gives me something to work towards! I was always told ‘never regret anything because at that time it was what you wanted’ go get em back everyone <33


----------



## Locokoko182 (Jul 1, 2020)

At first I had regret about letting Diana go because I traded her for Witney from the campsite but... I no longer regret it she is best girl


----------



## Opal (Jul 1, 2020)

Yes, Charlise. I'm conflicted now about if i should get her back as my uchi or amiibo fuchsia in.


----------



## IronDefender (Jul 1, 2020)

Kinda felt bad letting Naomi go, she was actually really cool and had a lovely house but she didn't suit my island aesthetic. A week earlier I was villager hunting and found Celia but really wanted Midge and it was even harder because they have the same personality type (Normal) in the end I didn't take her (Celia) and I felt this big pang of guilt hit me and I'm still really not over it


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 1, 2020)

Cherry, funny enough I wanted to move in Judy and she was the first to ask. She asked multiple times if she could move out before so I just said “forget it”. I miss her.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 1, 2020)

I had to pass up on Stitches and Julian bc they wouldn't fit with my tropical theme ;_;


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 1, 2020)

Not yet, but I could feel bad letting Zucker go eventually. But he doesn't have his nice house and I have his photo.


----------



## JunoHorizon (Jul 1, 2020)

I let Nan go because of basic starter house and miss having her around. Never got her photo though so I have a good excuse to bring her back if I find her.


----------



## rezberri (Jul 1, 2020)

i imagine i will once my villagers start moving out. even tho i want to get their pictures, that never is enough sometimes. but i think getting other villagers and seeing how they are will let me appreciate any attachment i had to previous ones. even tho i dont rly support ppl who sell fake amiibo cards, they're filling a need that Nintendo won't and im not opposed to buying some to return my dear friends to my island.


----------



## Samashy (Jul 1, 2020)

I let Kyle go because I needed 0 smugs so I can get Raymond through the Campsite method. This may sound silly but since everyone has the same dialogue I never talked to him because I didn't want to spoil the smug dialogue;; I've seen my dreamies in his house, and when he was sick I would give him the medicine, I made him sing K.K. Lullaby and shipped him with Fauna xD. Plus I really loved his interior, he gave off Luka from Miraculous vibes. I oddly felt sad when I let him go. It sounds like we spent a lot of time together but I was ignoring him most of the time. I kicked him out with a random cranky villager in the campsite and gave him away to someone who would want him. I actually started to tear up, I didn't expect I'd feel sad. When he said he wouldn't forget our time together and for being his friend it really hit;;
I'm looking for him again now since I want him back, but I'm doing so in New Leaf.


----------



## Chungus (Jul 1, 2020)

You guys are hitting close to home. Either we fear we won’t like the first villager’s replacement as much as the first, or we  regret not spending enough time with the villagers we lose.  In the end though, all things shall pass — either we will move on from the original villager, or we know for sure how dedicated we are to the original that we get them back. ❤

By the way, I discovered something positive about Eloise living on another island! My friend sent me a photo of her still wearing the same sari I gifted her way back when.


----------



## CourtLulu (Jul 1, 2020)

I wouldn't necessarily say regret for them leaving as much as I regret why. When I first started I was so obsessed with getting "popular" villagers I kicked out ones I liked that were "ugly", and now that doesn't matter to me at all now. I think at some point you need to let them go, but.... I needed more time with Canberra  She took such good care of me and I switched her for Ankha who I felt pretty neutral for. I hope I find her again some day!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2020)

I feel lucky enough to say that I haven't had any regrets with moving villagers out, although there were a few I had to let go that were very difficult for me to do (Olaf and Piper).

Although I have a feeling that soon enough I'm gonna want a new villager in my town and I'll have to let one of my current ones go :,,,,(


----------



## MayorJuan (Jul 1, 2020)

the things they tell you as soon as you let them leave such as "i'll never forget you" or "you were such a great friend" it makes me more sad rather than regretful. lol.


----------



## Tiger513 (Jul 1, 2020)

The only villager I regret letting go so far is Peck. He was one of my starters, so he had an awful house, but he was such a cute little bird!


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Jul 1, 2020)

Darn, I felt villager regret when I kicked out Sly in my island. He was gonna go in the long run, but I kicked him out more early to hold a spot for a villager. I gave Sly a royal crown (biggest mistake ever, only wore it once) and was one of my favorite starter villagers! Over time, I started to not like him as much, and kicked him out. I wish I got his framed photo before he left!


----------



## Barney (Jul 1, 2020)

Nope!

The only villager who's left our island is Marshal, and we're fine with it.

My three year old son who plays a bit with me each day got obsessed with Octavian after I showed him a picture of him online, so I tracked down his amiibo and pretended that he'd just shown up in the campsite.

I explained to my son that for him to move in, someone had to leave and he instantly said 'Marshal', which I wasn't surprised by - neither of us really warmed to him. Being a three year old though, I expected him to change his mind, so I gave him a good week or so to change his answer before we did the final move...and every time he said 'Marshal'. I even ran through all the other villagers to see how he'd feel if they left and he always said 'no, I love them'! He thought Marshal was moody, though.

Seeing how excited he was to have Octavian moving in meant there was no regret whatsoever for me.

We're set on our ten villagers now though - I don't want to risk it again!


----------



## Cafehrenbach (Jul 1, 2020)

I got rid of renée I knew I wanted to but I still felt awful doing it and now I miss her and Nintendo needs to make and update where your old villagers visit you


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jul 1, 2020)

When I let Rhonda move. It was what my island needed at the time. She was normal number 3 (I have Melba and Nan)and I needed an uchi. I had grown kind of attached to her so it did make me feel sad when I said yes. Phoebe moved in after her and I like her quite a bit but I do miss Rhonda.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 1, 2020)

I sometimes let a villager into my villager...and later regret that.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 1, 2020)

I let Astrid go when Yuka showed up at my campsite for two pretty dumb reasons: 1, I was doing poster trades with someone and they had Yuka's poster on their wishlist, and 2, Yuka actually has a house/aesthetic that befits a snooty where Astrid doesn't.

I immediately felt bad as soon as I had Yuka boot her out. Astrid may have not been what I wanted for my island, but then again Yuka's not perfect or a keeper either and I really could've stuck with Astrid a while longer. She would sing a lot and I gave her a bunch of cool jackets to wear and while her snooty dialogue makes no sense with her aesthetic, I kinda liked her weirdness. She's unique.


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 1, 2020)

not yet, because none of my villagers have moved out yet, but im 100% certain that i will once any of them leave.


----------



## Dreamcloud (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm missing Mint. I swapped her for Greta a while back and I love Greta but sort of wish I'd kept Mint too. I have her amiibo so I might invite her back some time if my latest move in (Sprinkle) doesn't work out..


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 18, 2020)

Squinish said:


> Going to copy this from a thread I posted on another forum.  To save me some time typing.
> ---------------------------
> 
> Ok, so yesterday I had a chance to get Raymond. I really wanted Raymond. Me and so many other, right? Well I had to loose a villager. I had a couple that I was ok with letting go of. I had their Framed Photos and took good care of them. They would have been missed but I was ok with there leaving.
> ...


You should look into Amiibo cards. You can get Tangy’s and she will appear at the campsite, where you can get her to stay.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 18, 2020)

I want to let Audie go, but I have this feeling that I might regret it. Every other villager is easy to get (and cheaper), but Audie would be a pain to get back. The thing is I have too many wolf villagers and I'm kind of bored of her design and want to try out a new peppy character.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 18, 2020)

I recently did something I really regret and don't feel much like playing anymore.

Got rid of Shep, Flora and Claude, for Raymond, Cookie, and Lucky.

Wish I hadn't done that.

The game is boring enough without the NL items, and I don't see them coming back, so I'm almost at quitting point.

If I do quit, I won't ever play another AC game again.
NH has been the worst experience in gaming I've ever had.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 18, 2020)

Before the game game came out, I bought Luckys and Raddles amiibo because I really wanted them in new horizons. Once I had them in my town, I couldn’t really connect and let them leave. Now I’m starting to have doubts. I might bring them back to try them out again.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm going to feel regret when I get rid of Poncho. I want Sprocket since he's one of my favorites but I like Poncho as well. Ah, the joys of only being able to choose 10 villagers.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 19, 2020)

I usually feel this for a little while after letting go of any villager who I had for more than like a day. I usually let campsite villagers come in and replace anyone who I wasn't planning on keeping forever, but even knowing they will be moved out abruptly one day, I still allow some of those villagers to have an impact on me! I actually have Rizzo staying at the moment and I am trying to avoid him mostly as I'm pretending he's basically the town thief... Even that kind of a relationship is going to have an impact when he eventually leaves!


----------



## Loreley (Sep 19, 2020)

I feel bad when I let a villager go that was on my island for a while. However, I found something that makes it a lot easier for me:

Setting up a photoshoot at Harvey's island for the villager that is about to leave. I decorate a room with the leaving villager's interior in mind and a lot of cardboard boxes, since they're moving soon. Then I invite some villagers that I think are close with the leaving villager and take a group photo. I often stage a scene where my villagers offer a cake to the leaving villager as a parting gift as well.

It's cheesy I know but I really like how the pictures turn out in the end. When I discover these photos in my camera roll I can't help but smile.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 19, 2020)

i regret letting frita move ): she gave me my first villager picture and i really liked her but i switched her out for pashimna...


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 19, 2020)

I kind of miss my uchi gang I had living on my island which consisted of: Reneigh, Renee, and Pashmina. It was a lot at first but it was sorta cool since uchi personalities are one of my favorite. It was also just kind of funny how I had two villagers with the same name, lol.

But I'm on a mission to collect villager photos, so I had to let two of them leave.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Sep 19, 2020)

I don't regret letting anyone go. It's how I've always played AC: I like having new villagers move in while others move out. Besides, goodbye is not for ever. The game allows me to re-invite a resident back if I want to (and can find him again). So it's okay. Every goodbye is really only goodbye for a little while.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Sep 19, 2020)

Absolutely. Hazel recently moved out, and I was dying for her to leave because she was my 'enemy' since New Leaf. Now's she's gone and I remember how much I enjoyed love/hating her.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Sep 19, 2020)

Chungus said:


> Ah, so I should give each villager an iron wall lamp every day until they give me their picture? Or do I reset before the conversation finishes and keep gifting them it until they decide to give their photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For getting photos, this guide is great! @Sharksheep is an expert!






						.
					

.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




As and FYI, though originally it was believed the wall lamps didn’t effect the houses, they do eventually. They don’t get displayed, but each one adds to the villagers inventory, and eventually furniture items will start disappearing from their houses. Gift wrapped stack of 2 coconuts or 3 foreign fruits is my go to, though people really love the full pockets trick. This is mostly if you are concerned with villagers being ‘original’ though

	Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2020

As for villager regret. I initially feel sad every time I let someone move, even if I wanted them to move out for a while. I always take a picture with them while they are in boxes - crying and smiling. It’s very silly, but I like it as a little ritual. The only one i regretted longer term was Ruby. I let her move out to move in Dotty from the campsite. I would probably have moved Ruby out eventually, but I wasn’t really read to let her go, and I think that I didn’t become more attached to Dotty because of it, or just didn’t like her as much (even though I really really like Dotty, she’s adorable and also gave me her photo after like 3 weeks before I even knew we were at a high enough level). It’s not something that still bothers me, but yeah, I missed my cute moon bunny for quite a while  

will probably have some again, because I am trying to experience a lot of different villagers before I settle everyone as permanents (if I ever do)


----------



## Aurita (Sep 19, 2020)

Chevre for me ): I needed a jock at the time bc I was missing the final reaction for jocks and I needed to replace one of my normals bc I had 3 at the time. I let Chevre go since she was the only one out of the 3 normals that I had gotten a picture from at that point but she was so sweet and I wish I kept her  I’ll maybe get her into my second island in the future


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 19, 2020)

I don't experience villager regret per se. That isn't to say that I don't miss my villagers whom I've let go. To me, part of the fun of the game is being able to experience new villagers.

I probably miss Goldie the most, but I recently got her Amiibo, so I will definitely move her back in as a near-permanent villager once I've exhausted my long list of villagers that I think I would enjoy having on my island. I also miss Becky and Mint a tonne, but snooties are one of my favourite personality, and there are simply way too many well-design villagers in that personality group. 

I also related to Graham a lot because I work in the tech industry, so one day, I'd like to have my little comp sci nerd back on my island. :>


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 19, 2020)

oh, oh.,.h.hddt[]sd same dude

i let Tybalt go bc i was like "get outta here bro" and replaced him with Lucy from the campsite. instantly regretted it and Lucy and I haven't even really clicked though I've had her for a while. 

I'm scared to let Genji go even though I've had him for AGES and it's probably time for him to leave, im scared if i let him go i'll just be immeasurably sad for no good reason lol


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 19, 2020)

I have not really felt that yet in this game. Of course, I am a little sad when I let any villager go, but so far I have not regretted it. I have a pretty solid list of the villagers I want on my island, so to me it is necessary to kick some villagers off the island in order to get the ones I really want.


----------



## Zane (Sep 19, 2020)

Not in this exact sense, because when I let a villager move it’s generally because I _really_ wanted them to leave. (Except Beardo, I regretted letting Beardo move but I’ve since brought him back). I do regret one or two villagers I amiibo’d onto my island and can’t wait for them to go elsewhere. Also mad at myself for passing up Olive and Agnes twice each on mystery islands, in favor of Maple and Renée who’ve both recently been moved out.. now I have to try to find Olive and Agnes again.


----------



## itsmxuse (Sep 19, 2020)

I massively regret allowing Chèvre to move out of my island. I had her in NL and when I saw her on NH I had to get her and when she asked to leave (she had asked multiple times before) I thought “awe I can get her back pretty easy”  (I was so wrong) I’ve had 3/4 villagers move in since and I’ve not seen her once on a mystery island since I first had her


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 19, 2020)

I really regret letting Lily move out and not having room to keep her and get the other villagers that I want. Initially she was just going to be a temporary resident anyways though I did think she was pretty cute when I found her on an island, but she very quickly grew on me. I considered making her a permanent - just would need to kick her out to get rid of starter house and flea, but that would mean I would have to give up either Marshal, Ankha or Lolly (now, I don’t have room for Lolly or Marshal since I found Sherb and love him). I plan on using my two spots to cycle through villagers before getting my last two dreamies and i already know i will be having a hard time saying good bye to many.


----------



## moonlights (Sep 19, 2020)

maybe temporary regret, but I always enjoy island hopping and finding new villagers and it's relatively easy to find a villager you let go again.


----------



## RedPanda (Sep 19, 2020)

OMG I am so glad I am not the only one. I get so sentimental about my neighbors. I used to have Lionel in New Leaf so I invited him to stay in my town but I realized I didn’t really like having several smug villagers  around, so I agreed to let him move out when he asked. That night he wandered around the town saying how much he was going to miss it, then he stood on a bridge under a full moon and sang a sad song. It was so surprisingly poignant that I shed a tear.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Sep 20, 2020)

Gahh, this is always an issue for me. I get so attached to my villagers. Even the ones that I don't plan on keeping for very long. 

I have had this feeling recently when I decided to let Maple go because I wanted to move Gayle in via amiibo card. I couldn't bare to part with anyone else, so chose Maple (I also have her card, so that made it easier to let her go). I had given her quite a few clothing pieces as gifts, and once she left I found the checkered jumper dress that I gave her in the recycle box at Resident Services. It was the first item of clothing I gave her when she moved onto my island.    That made me sad. I have now passed that same dress down to Melba, who I don't plan on letting go anytime soon.

She had given me her picture though, which I have displayed in my kitchen. She went to a good home- I gave her to someone on discord who loves her and was very happy to have her. 

I also had this same feeling when I let Sherb go. That one hurt, because he doesn't have an amiibo card. But I was swapping him out for a dreamie that I really wanted, and once again he went to a good home with someone from discord. 

Oof, why do I get so attached to a virtual animal


----------



## Fraggle (Sep 20, 2020)

Most I have not regretted letting go. The one I really felt was letting Tasha go. I got her from a mystery island very early on and I didn’t expect her to steal my heart but she did. I had her photo though and I wanted to move Diana in. Gah! I missed that squirrel so much! Her lovely comments, her soft voice, watching her wander round my island... as soon as I had Diana’s photo I bought Tasha’s amiibo and moved her straight back in. She will never leave me again!


----------



## OiGuessWho (Sep 20, 2020)

Is it weird to have retroactive Villager regret? I have way too many Normals on my island, and I want a Lazy villager. I'm gonna have to replace one of them. But I know, I just know, I'm gonna regret it.
I'm considering Marina, but then I'll have to deconstruct the little beach themed garden I built for her and I won't have a cute pink octo on my island.....


----------



## Licorice (Sep 21, 2020)

Agnes was my starter and I decided to let her move. I don’t really like pigs but she had grown on me. I felt guilty after letting her move and the day before she moved it was her birthday. Ouch. Eventually Plucky’s amiibo came in the mail and I forgot about Agnes very quickly lmao


----------



## heaven. (Sep 21, 2020)

My favourite villager of all time is Stitches. He was a starter in my very first NL town back in 2012 and I've made a point of adopting him into every town (and island) I've had since then. However I got really hung up on having an all kitty island, which meant saying goodbye to him... I have his photo and I was able to send him off to someone who promised to take good care of him, and even achieved my all cat dream, but I still really miss that lil cub.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 21, 2020)

Maybe for a little bit. I had a lot of villagers and I'm not attached to most of them. I missed Midge and Celia but I like the designs of too many normals and wanted to see if I can connect with any of the other ones before deciding. The only peppy I missed so far is Tangy and I might try to bring her back at some point


----------



## AssassinVicz (Sep 21, 2020)

New Leaf was where I found villager regret. I accidentally travelled too far to where Aurora decided to move. I was so upset because I didn’t want her to leave and I couldn’t get her to stay due to the lock on moving aspect. I still haven’t gotten her back yet.

I haven’t had villager regret in NH, I think the most was having Lucky turn up today in the campsite and I forgot the game autosaves on one villager if you don’t close out when they ask to move X villager out. So I had to let Lucky go to keep Erik. 

Regret happens.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Sep 21, 2020)

I am worried I am about to have regret! I have willow in my campsite, and am considering letting her replace fauna. I always meant to let fauna go eventually, but she’s been with me a long time and because I’ve given her clothes and little decorative items she feels very personalized. So I am worried I will regret letting her go and not able to recreate my feeling for my particular fauna even if I were able to get a new one.

I know this is a very silly concern, but just something I am wrestling with today.


----------



## Jessi (Sep 21, 2020)

I regret letting Tutu go, but with my island theme she didn't fit. Forever in my heart though


----------



## jo_electric (Sep 21, 2020)

Yes, even for villagers I was waiting to ask to go. I think it’s because I got so used to having them around that not seeing them on the island once it’s all said and done is bittersweet.


----------



## xlisapisa (Sep 21, 2020)

I let Zucker move out a long time ago (like ages ago) cause he was one of my starter villagers and had the basic interior setup and I’m just now feeling the regret! I miss him and I realized too late that his starter interior actually looks better than his normal interior! So hope to run into him in the future  when I’m ready for some permanent villagers cause he will definitely be one of them!


----------



## Toska (Sep 21, 2020)

Some of these stories are pretty sad D: I've regretted letting go of Tybalt (my starter) and Zell. They were both pretty cool, but I knew I didn't want them for my lineup. I wish I would have let them stayed long enough for their photo...


----------



## Dracule (Sep 21, 2020)

I don’t know if I’ve felt regret, but I’ve definitely been sad about replacing some of my neighbors with others because if fit the theme of my town more. I almost wanna make another island just to see if I can add some of those other neighbors in, but alas, I only have one.


----------



## xara (Sep 21, 2020)

i experienced this earlier tonight; one of my starters, tammy, moved out tonight and i’m a bit sad about it. i know that i probably won’t regret it in the long-run and that she was never meant to be permanent but,, i’ve had her since day 1 so saying goodbye was bittersweet and the sentimental part of me regrets letting her go aha c’:


----------



## Clock (Sep 22, 2020)

So far no villager regret in my game.
I almost regretted moving out a villager, but it was worth it.


----------



## Chungus (Sep 23, 2020)

Dracule said:


> I don’t know if I’ve felt regret, but I’ve definitely been sad about replacing some of my neighbors with others because if fit the theme of my town more. I almost wanna make another island just to see if I can add some of those other neighbors in, but alas, I only have one.



That's actually one of the reasons I jumped the gun and bought a second Switch... I had both Graham and Rodney at the same time, which is a no-no. So when I moved out Rodney, I got him back on my second island.



WaileaNoRei said:


> I am worried I am about to have regret! I have willow in my campsite, and am considering letting her replace fauna. I always meant to let fauna go eventually, but she’s been with me a long time and because I’ve given her clothes and little decorative items she feels very personalized. So I am worried I will regret letting her go and not able to recreate my feeling for my particular fauna even if I were able to get a new one.
> 
> I know this is a very silly concern, but just something I am wrestling with today.



I know this is late, but I'm wondering if you ended up moving Willow in? If so/not, how are you feeling about it now?


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Sep 23, 2020)

Chungus said:


> That's actually one of the reasons I jumped the gun and bought a second Switch... I had both Graham and Rodney at the same time, which is a no-no. So when I moved out Rodney, I got him back on my second island.
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is late, but I'm wondering if you ended up moving Willow in? If so/not, how are you feeling about it now?



I ended up having totally different regret, in that despite the fact that she asked to be invited by the second time I talked to her, she never chose either fauna or pashmina (the other option) until she suggested fauna so late at night that I was just too tired to deal and just let willow go. It’s a shame, in a way, because she one of the villagers I remember being interested in when I was looking through them for the first time. But at the same time, I’m still enjoying trying out different villagers (willow would potentially become permanent) and I like my funny personalized fauna for now, with her green skull radio and cute dresses.

I would definitely have had more regret letting fauna move out of desperation when I was half asleep than I did letting willow go.

(but still may carry a slight grudge against willow until we meet again...)


----------



## Dracule (Sep 23, 2020)

Chungus said:


> That's actually one of the reasons I jumped the gun and bought a second Switch... I had both Graham and Rodney at the same time, which is a no-no. So when I moved out Rodney, I got him back on my second island.


That’s crazy! I mean, my brother and sister have separate switches, so I can always just design their islands and move some of my missing neighbors in for fun . I’m too lazy though, and just one ACNH island is enough to handle! Haha.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 23, 2020)

I wouldn't say I've had regret, but I definitely have felt sad letting my villagers go. The first villager I let go, Prince, I was okay with since I already had 2 other lazies and needed a snooty, but after that I've definitely felt the pain of letting go of Sandy, Angus and Gwen. Even though there's only 2 villagers who I want to keep permanently and I do want to try and slowly rotate through villagers to try and keep things fresh, I definitely can't help but get attached to anybody who does end up on my island, and it always sucks to let them go, knowing they'll no longer be a part of my group of villagers.


----------

